#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Poland 2012

## SEA Traveler

June/July 2012:  I just returned back home to Thailand from a several week work excision to Poland where I delivered equipment to the Polish Army Special Forces Units.  Actually, this was my 4th trip to Poland in the last 4 years doing similar work and because since I enjoy my off time, this trip as with the previous trips all provided additional insight to the country and what it had to offer.  This trip also coincided with the EURO 2012 Football Championships hosted by Poland and the Ukraine so there was an added emotion in the area.

Here are a few of the photos from my off duty time:


There was an unmistakable energy in the air with the EURO 2012 being hosted in Poland.  Here is one of the ad posters at the central station in Warsaw. 





And there were plenty of EURO 2012 souvenir shops with attractive young sales people to offer assistance.





I enjoyed eating Pierogi several evenings





Washed down of course with some local Tyskie beer









All served up by a pleasant and accommodating waitress in the traditional Polish dress. 





With the weather very nice and feeling the need for some exercise after the nice Polish cuisine, a bicycle ride to do some sightseeing seemed in order.  But the seat needed adjusted first.





I rode by and visited the Polish National Museum which also houses the Polish Military Museum.  Here is some of the military equipment on display at the Polish Military Museum. 





Further on during the bicycle ride there was a park.  A nice place to stop and take in the sights.





And then a rather unusual sight in the middle of downtown Warsaw was a village of about 25 or so Scandinavian style houses such as this.





These Scandinavian style houses were apparently built by the Nazi allied Finnish occupants of Poland prior to 1944 and then were awarded to the Polish government as part of the Finnish war reparations to the Polish government.  These homes remain occupied and are currently in good condition.  The fact that they are just behind the French Embassy and in the center of town which is expanding and upgraded, the longevity of these houses is questionable.

----------


## SEA Traveler

And then, not far from the US Embassy is the statue of Ronald Reagan.  President Reagan is well thought of by the Polish population for anti communism stand and for his involvement and support to the downfall of communist former Soviet Union in Poland.

----------


## aging one

Nice, I love travel reports so keep the pictures coming. Beautiful weather there is seems.

----------


## The Muffinman

More Polish girls in bikinis please. :Smile:  :ourrules:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Steven Seagal in Polland!!! :Smile: 

Great pics!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> More Polish girls in bikinis please.




Like when Christ supposedly served the best wine first at the wedding feast of Cana, I used up what few good photos I had of the Polish girls first in the initial post but here are the remaining ones that I have (minus 1 because you really dont want to view that one), and sorry but they are not bikini pics. 


This first one is actually not too bad.  It is in front of the Polish Presidential Palace on Nowy Swait Street just a few hundred meters South of Old Town.





Ill call these next 2 photos Ice Cream Girl I and Ice Cream Girl II) as they were the servers of ice cream at 2 separate road side ice cream vendor shops.








This girl in flip flops just happened to catch my eye and I had the opportunity to whip my camera up and take a quick shot as she was walking by.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Steven Seagal in Polland!!!
> 
> Great pics!




Here is one more FP with just a little associated history:

Went to one of the few remaining "Milk Bars" in Warsaw, Poland that was left over from the "communist" influence.  What is a "Milk Bar" you  ask.  Well it is a rare insight into the Eastern Block Poland.   Subsidized by the state, the "Milk Bar" provided food for the masses  back in the day of communism.  Real value for the money which holds true for today as well.  Here in this  picture of the "Milk Bar" that I went to.

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Great photos. I'm with Ageing one, keep the travel shots coming. This is no reflection on your photographic ability but, do all Polish women have huge honkers?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great photos. I'm with Ageing one, keep the travel shots coming. This is no reflection on your photographic ability but, do all Polish women have huge honkers?



be more specific Bwd, are you talking about huge honkers as in noses or breasts?  


 :mid:

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Sorry, honkers as in noses.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Sorry, honkers as in noses.



I didn't want to presume anything Blue as we haven't ever had a beer together but now that you mention it, the Eastern European nose was prominent and even more pronounced when one is more familiar with viewing the more pug type noses common to most of the Asians.  

By the way, what are you doing looking at the noses of the women.  I've heard of leg men, breast men, eyes men.....  but nose men????

----------


## Blue water dreaming

Nah, I love shielas bums and boobs. It just struck me that the Polish nose was a little prominent. I was merely drawn to the nose as I progressed from the bumnal, through the boobal zones and on to check the faces.
Must have been a good trip for you!

----------


## blue

> Here in this  picture of the "Milk Bar" that I went to.


 


Interesting , I've seen the  'korova milk bar' in The  Clockwork Orange  movie , where they serve  milk plus  [with drugs],    always  wondered where the idea was from .

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread  ST. Those polish girls all seem pretty slim. No fat ones around ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great thread  ST. Those polish girls all seem pretty slim. No fat ones around ?


I'd say that the younger Polish women, especially in Warsaw, are very stylish and in tune with the current fashion center's products.  I found their facial features slightly sharp in an attractive way.  Of course the older Polish women who grew up under the influence of communism were less apt to change their ways and looked somewhat dumpy. 

Pretty slim?  One might be able to suggest that but understand that slim would be my preference and consequently my photos were of those that were slim.

Thanks BTW for the thread complement.  I only have work photos remaining from this trip but could be tempted to post some photos of Poland from one of my 3 previous trips there.....

----------


## Notnow

> Originally Posted by Blue water dreaming
> 
> 
> Sorry, honkers as in noses.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to presume anything Blue as we haven't ever had a beer together but now that you mention it, the Eastern European nose was prominent and even more pronounced when one is more familiar with viewing the more pug type noses common to most of the Asians.  
> 
> By the way, what are you doing looking at the noses of the women.  I've heard of leg men, breast men, eyes men.....  but nose men????


Well, if the nose is large enough, you might have a 5 holer. snort snort

----------


## ShilohJim

I agree ST, slim is far more to my tastes as well. I get way to many plump to grossly fat  broads at the local Wal-mart. Very nice looking city and the women look fine too.
Nice travel thread!

Shiloh Jim

----------


## astasinim

Got to agree about those snouts, they do seem a little pointy. Some pretty ladies all the same. Thanks for showing us Poland ST.

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks BTW for the thread complement.  I only have work photos remaining from this trip but could be tempted to post some photos of Poland from one of my 3 previous trips there.....


Go on mate, enjoying this thread, keep it going.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I agree ST, slim is far more to my tastes as well. I get way to many plump to grossly fat  broads at the local Wal-mart. Very nice looking city and the women look fine too.
> Nice travel thread!
> 
> Shiloh Jim



appreciate the kind comments Shiloh Jim.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Got to agree about those snouts, they do seem a little pointy. Some pretty ladies all the same. Thanks for showing us Poland ST.



no worries astasinim, I've enjoyed sharing the trip via photos and commentary.

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks for the nice shots.

This one caught my eye. Despite the historic dresses, with their hair they look quite modern. A stark contrast.

----------


## socal

I was in Warsaw in 2005 and it was a very clean and nice looking city. A hell of allot better then Berlin.

----------

